# Canon 600d vs 700d ?



## samarth0831

Hi All,

I am planning to but Canon 600D but i am confuse between 600d and 700d.
This is going to be my first SLR, I do not know much about SLR  can some one please suggest me which one would be the better for me


----------



## goodguy

Canon 600D is also known in North Ameraica as T3i and 700D as T5i

Cameras are very much a like using same old sensor Canon has been making for over 5 years now.
They should produce roughly same image quality and has roughly same low light performance.
These cameras show their age and their low light performance is less then impressive compare to Canon and Nikon more modern cameras.
I would suggest considering Canon 70D or if you are willing to move to Nikon then Nikon D5200 or Nikon D5300 or Nikon D7100 depends of the money you can spend
The 70D and all the Nikons on the list are modern and very good capable cameras.

If you are stuck on the 600D or 700D then the differences is more with the features like touch screen, faster processor and few more features.


----------



## toughsamurai

If you are starting your photography then consider Nikon than Canon because the Nikon is slightly cheaper than canon in the market.
Before making a purchase consider this points:
what you want to shoot? (Landscape, Portrait, Sports, Wildlife, etc.)
What body do you need? (FF or crop) 
What features do you need? (This does not impact much on camera selection)
What is your budget?


----------



## scorpion_tyr

The main difference between the 600D and the 700D is the fact the 700D can autofocus during video shooting and generally comes with an STM lens which allows for much quieter focusing and has better optics as well. The 700D is also touch screen and the focusing during live view/video is MUCH faster than the 600D.


----------



## EOSfotografie

samarth0831 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to but Canon 600D but i am confuse between 600d and 700d.
> This is going to be my first SLR, I do not know much about SLR  can some one please suggest me which one would be the better for me



It is not the camera body that is most important. What glass do you have of planning to buy. Most important is the basic knowledge of photography.  Booth are good camera's and can help you making beautiful photos.


----------

